# Possible incontinence...your thoughts?



## mytest4uis (Aug 9, 2009)

I recently obtained a 4yr old spayed female cockapoo. We realized the former owner was dishonest about her condition. We found out she's heartworm + so had Gabby treated early July and she seems to be handling it well. The next issue we found is we don't think she can hold her poop. She can be walking and the poop just falls out and she doesn't even react. Some times she will squat. For the last two mornings, I found one ball of poop in the crate. So I go to take her outside for the morning and she poops at the front door. She can't hold it from the crate to the front door which is appx. 25 steps at the most. She hasn't pee-d in the house so we assume she's okay on that end. Does this sound like an health issue? We noticed early on that she didn't like being touched around her the backend but that no longer seems to be an issue - we think she may have been abused in the past. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated. I don't want to put too much on her right now since she's still under heartworm treatment. Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you asked your vet what there thoughts are. i know that spaying can sometimes cause urinary problems, but as you have said that is fine. has she been like this since the day you got her. have you contacted the woman you got her from, not in an accusing manner but just to ask her if she has always been like this and if she has had any treatment before. 

i would definitely talk to the vet. it could be a problem with her sphincter mussels or anal glands.


----------



## mytest4uis (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thanks Kendal*

Thank you for responding. Yes, Gabby has had this problem since we got her but we assumed she was getting use to our home plus she's been crated alot (due to heartworm treatment) so we haven't had time to work with her as much as we could. But since the problem is continuing, we thought it may be an health issue. And when I contacted the owner (pleasantly) about Gabby's heartworms, she was not helpful at all. She said she didn't know anything and didn't even ask how Gabby was doing so I don't think I will get much help from her with this issue. Gabby probably never had her glands surpressed. So we think the next step is the vet.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

let us know how she gets on. do you know what vets she has been to in the past. dose she have a vaccination card. if you can find out that you might be able to find out some of her medical history. was she chipped before you got her. that might have vet details on it.


----------

